# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  صحيفة المنبر الاثنين 26 اغسطس " اخبار وإعمده "

## محمد النادر

*صحيفة المنبر الاثنين 26 اغسطس " اخبار وإعمده "
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*المريخ يضع اللمسات الاخيرة لمواجهة النسور عصر اليوم 

 ادي فريق الكرة الاول بنادي المريخ مرانه الختامي عصر اليوم تاهبا لمباراة النسور التى ستلعب مساء بعد غد , بحضور 24 لاعبا من الفريق الاول اضافة الى عبدالرحمن حارس الفريق الرديف باشراف المدرب ابراهيم حسين ابرهومه والمدرب العام خالد احمد المصطفي و شمل المران على تدريبات لياقه باشراف المدرب مجدي السافي وتدريبات كرة , واستمر التدريب لقرابة الساعتين , وشهد المران تدريبات مكثفة لحراس المرمي , وحضر التدريبات ولم يشارك الحارس اكرم الهادي الذى يعاني الالتهاب.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*محمد سيد احمد يفتح النيران:لن نسمح ببث الممتاز..هلال نيل بالحصاحيصا.. والحديث عن نقلها عبط!!

لم يات بنا المريخ ولا الهلال سنقوم بفسخ التعاقد مع التلفزيون!!
سخر السيد محمد سيد احمد مساعد رئيس الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم خلال حديثه لبرنامج دنيا الرياضة باذاعة الخرطوم والذي يعده ويقدمه الزميل عبده محمد الحسن , سخر من اعتراض البعض تعيين الثلاثي الفريق عبد الله حسن عيسي وشخصه بجانب حسن عبد السلام مساعدين لرئيس الاتحاد بحجة ان مريخاب ورد بقوله (اتت بنا جمعية عمومية راشدة ولم يات بنا لا الهلال او المريخ وليس من حق اي شخص الاعتراض علينا فحسن عبد السلام هو رئيس اتحاد الخرطوم والفريق رئيس كتلة الممتاز وشخصي رئيس اتحاد الحصاحيصا ) وان المريخ لم يكن عضوا في الجمعية الاخيرة وتحدث كذلك عن مباراة الهلال والنيل الحصاحيصا وما سبقها من توترات وارسال وفد الى ملعب الحصاحيصا لمعاينته من قبل الهلال وقال ان ذلك عبط وهبل لانه ليس من المعقول ان تسافر جهة لتحدد ملعب بعينه وتهميش الجهة المسئولة مبينا ان الاتحاد العام واتحاد الحصاحيصا هما اصحاب الحق في تعيين وقت ومكان المباراة وانه ليس هناك اي شخص من حقه الاعتراض وقال ان المباراة قائمة في موعدها يوم الاربعاء الخامسة عصرا باستاد الحصاحيصا واي حديث عن نقلها عبط واستهلاك للوقت واشاد بموافقة الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم على اقامة مباراة القمة في نهائي كاس السودان في مدينة الدمازين وقال ان تلك السياسة تساهم في ربط الرياضيين وتوثيق العلائق بين القمة والجماهير في الولايات وقال انهم يشيدون بموافقة الهلال والمريخ ايضا على الخطوة وفيما يتعلق بالبث قال انهم لن يسمحو بنقل اي مباراة وعلى تلفزيون السودان دفع 4 مليار جنية ان اراد الحصول على الدورة الثانية وهي حقوق تابعة للاتحاد العام وقال انهم يثقون تمام الثقة في ان تتدخل رئاسة الجمهورية في حل الازمة وقال ان من حق الرئاسة ان تتدخل من اجل مساعدة المغتربين وابناء الولايات بالاستمتاع بمشاهدة بطولة الدوري الممتاز عبر حل الازمة لان الاندية تمر بضائقة مالية وكذلك الاتحاد وقال ان الاتحاد العام هو المنظم وصاحب الحق في التسويق الرياضي الى حين تكوين رابطة الاندية المحترفة وان عجز التلفزيون عن سداد المبلغ كاملا سنقوم بفسخ التعاقد وبيع الحقوق لقناة خارجية .
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الحكم الرابع لمباراة النسور والآرسنال يبرئ زميله من تهمة السُكر




كشف الحكم الخاتم الطيب الحكم الرابع في مباراة الأحداث الشهيرة بين النسور وأهلي شندي في الدوري الممتاز وقال الطيب أن زميله عماد الدين برئ من الاتهام الذي نُسب له وقال: بحُكم وجودي في المباراة وكوني الحكم الرابع أقول إن عماد الدين برئ تماماً وأضاف: بعد المباراة دوّنا بلاغاً طالب فيه عماد برد شرفه ولن نتنازل مهما كان عن البلاغ ووجدنا الدعم والمساندة من سكرتير الاتحاد المحلي بود الحداد والرئيس وأعضاء لجنة الحالات الطارئة بالاتحاد العام ومجدي شمس الدين السكرتير وكذلك أسامة عطا المنان أمين الخزينة الذي تعهد بتوكيل محامي يتولى القضية بهدف طلب التعويض المناسب لرد الاعتبار.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*المريخ يؤدي مرانه الرئيسي لمواجهة النسور


واصل المريخ تحضيراته الجادة تأهباً لمواجهة النسور يوم الثلاثاء في الجولة الثانية من الثاني لبطولة الدوري الممتاز وأدى الفريق مرانه الرئيسي على ملعبه مساء اليوم شارك فيه 25 لاعباً فيما لم يشارك الحارس أكرم الهادي في المران واشتمل تدريب الأحمر على تمارين لياقة متنوعة وتم تقسيم اللاعبين على مجموعتين لتنفيذ بعض الجُمل التكتيكية فيما أُجريّت تقسيمة بين الأخضر والأصفر من دون حراس وبعدها أُجريّت تقسيمة أخرى بين الأخضر والأصفر وانتهت بفوز الأصفر بثلاثية نظيفة تبادل إحرازها الباشا ورمضان عجب ومحمد موسى وسيؤدي المريخ مرانه الختامي غداً على ملعبه قبل أن ينخرط اللاعبون في معسكر مقفول قبل مواجهة النسور الثلاثاء.. ويتصدر المريخ الدوري الممتاز برصيد 32 نقطة وبفارق خمس نقاط عن أقرب منافسيه فريقي الهلال والخرطوم الوطني ولكل 27 نقطة.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*خالد بخيت: الفوز على النيل مهم ونسعى لتقليص الفارق مع المريخ


قال الكابتن خالد بخيت مساعد مدرب الهلال إنهم سيذهبون إلى الحصاحيصا غداً ومواجهة النيل يوم الأربعاء من اجل الفوز والحصول على النقاط الثلاث وسيعملون كذلك على عدم التفريط في أي نقطة من أجل تقليص فارق النقاط مع المريخ المتصدر وقال بخيت: منافسنا في موقف صعب يحتّم عليه العمل على الفوز علينا في مباراة الأربعاء ولكننا بالمقابل نثق في عناصرنا ومن الطبيعي أن نعمل على الانتصار واللاعبون يدركون أن هذه المرحلة لا تحتمل التفريط.. فقد أهدرنا العديد من النقاط في الدور الأول وبات لِزاماً علينا أن نحقق الفوز باستمرار بحثاً عن تقليص الفارق بيننا والمتصدر وأرى أن المشوار في بدايته والدوري مازال طويلاً لكن أقول إن القسم الثاني يختلف عن الأول.. فالفرق تتصارع وبقوة من أجل النقاط والكل يسعى إلى احتلال مرتبة متقدمة خاصة فرق الوسط وهناك فرق تسعى لتفادي الهبوط وهذا يجعل مهمة كل الفرق صعبة.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*التلفزيون يدفع 500 ألف جنيه والإتحاد يرفض 

علمت الزاوية أن إتحاد الكرة رفض إستلام مبلغ 500 ألف جنيه من التلفزيون صباح اليوم الأحد وطالب بتكملة المبلغ لمليار جنيه حتى يتم السماح له بالبث يذكر أن المديونية تبلغ مليارى جنيه.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*عملت اللي عليا و دي وجهة نظر جهاز فني


 في اول رد فعل له عقب اعلان اسماء اللاعبين المنضمين لمعسكر منتخب مصر لمباراة غينيا و في تصريح خاص لصفحته الرسمية على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي فيسبوك قال الكابتن عصام الحضري .. ان عملية اختيار اللاعبين اولاً و اخيراً هي وجهة نظر جهاز فني و علينا كلاعبين احترامها مهما كانت و انه شخصياً يحترم وجهة نظر الجهاز و اختياراته و يحترم ايضاً زملائه المنضمين للمنتخب و انه فعل كل ما بوسعه و اجتهد و تألق مع نادي المريخ و قد اشاد به الجميع من مدربين سابقين و حاليين وايضاً اشادة في الصحافة المصرية و السودانية و هذه هي مقومات اختيار اي لاعب للمنتخب المشاركة مع فريقه و الظهور بصورة طيبة و تأثيره ايجابياً مع الفريق و هذا ما حدث ولكن تبقى في النهاية وجهة نظر ورؤية معينة للجهاز الفني لابد من احترامها و لكني اطلب من الجميع عدم الحديث مرة اخرى عن انضمامي لمنتخب مصر من عدمه لأن كل تركيزي و مجهودي الفترة المقبلة سيكون مع نادي المريخ و الحصول على بطولات لنادي المريخ و اسعاد جماهيره و اخيراً اتمنى التوفيق لمنتخب مصر في مشواره المقبل و اتمنى رؤية منتخب مصر في كأس العالم
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مدرب المريخ يصف عدم استدعاء الحضري للمنتخب بالظالم ويطالب "الجبلاية" بالتدخل

 طالب ابراهيم حسين مدرب المريخ اتحاد الكرة المصري "الجبلاية" بضرورة التدخل في أمر ابعاد الحضري من قائمة المنتخب المصري ، بعد ان اعلن الامريكي بوب برادلي المدير الفني لمنتخب الفراعنة القائمة لمباراة غينيا التي ضمت 9 لاعبين محترفين وخلت من اسم حارس المريخ عصام الحضري
 وقال المدرب الملقب بـ(ابراهومة) في تصريحات خاصة لـ(الزاوية) :" عدم استدعاء الحضري للمنتخب في ظلم كبير للاعب وللمجهود الذي يقوم به هذا الحارس العملاق، كما يمثل ظلم لمنتخب الفراعنة نفسه ، لانه سيفقد مجهودات حارس كبير يحتاجه المنتخب في هذا التوقيت الحاسم من اجل الوصول الى كاس العالم 2014 في البرازيل"
 واكد ابراهومة على ضرورة ان يكون للاتحاد المصري لكرة القدم راي في هذا الامر واضاف:" الدوري المصري متوقف ، ولا يوجد حارس مرمى مصري اكثر جاهزية من الحضري، كما ان الحراس الذين تم اختيارهم لا يلعبوا مباريات بصورة مستمرة مما أثر على ادائهم، ولذلك على الاتحاد المصري ان يتدخل وان كانت هنالك مشكلة بين الحضري والجهاز الفني يجب حلها من اجل مصلحة المنتخب، لان الحضري هو الاكثر جاهزية ويتدرب بصورة مذهلة، وهو اكثر خبرة من كل حراس المرمى في مصر،ولا اعتقد ان ابعاده من المنتخب لمسألة فنية، وهذا ما يحتم تدخل الاتحاد المصري من اجل تسوية الامور واعادتها الى الطريق الصحيح، حتى يستفيد المنتخب من الحضري" 
 ونوه ابراهومة الى انه يطالب بضم الحضري للمنتخب لانه يرى ان ابعاده فيه ظلم كبير لحارس يمثل قيمة فنية كبيرة في مكان ، مؤكدا ان الحضري كان نعم السفير للكرة المصرية في الملاعب السودانية ، من حيث التعامل والخلق والاحترافية واضاف:" انا كمدرب للمريخ ساكون متضررا اذا ما ذهب الحضري للمنتخب، وسافقد لاعب يمثل عمود فقري لفريقي ولكن رغم ذلك اساند بشدة انضمامه للمنتخب ، لان لاعب مثل الحضري فعل كل شي ويحتاج فقط الى اللعب في كاس العالم ، ويجب على اتحاد الكرة احترام تاريخه ماقدمه للمنتخب المصري ، والسعي الى اعادته للمنتخب، وهذا ليس بالمجاملة ، ولكن لانه يستحق ذلك"
 واكد ابراهومة ان جماهير المريخ غاضبة لعدم اختيار الحضري للمنتخب المصري وكذلك الشارع المصري ايضا غير راض عن ذلك واضاف:" انا اقول ذلك من باب ان مصر والسودان بلد واحد ويجب ان نحب الخير لمصر ، وارى ان الحضري سيقدم الكثير للمنتخب ، وجمهور المريخ ايضا غاضب لانه يحب مصر ويعتبر ان المنتخب المصري مثل السوداني وان تقدمه ايضا يمثل انجاز للسودان"
 واختتم ابراهومة تصريحاته بالتمنيات ان يستجيب الاتحاد المصري لكرة القدم والجهاز الفني لمنتخب الفراعنة لاصوات الملايين من ابناء الشعبين المصري والسوداني وابناء حوض النيل وهو واحد منهم ، ويضم عصام الحضري حتى يشكل اضافة كبرى للمنتخب المصري تساعده في الوصول الى نهائيات كاس العالم 2014 .
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*المريخ يؤدي مرانه الرئيس للنسور وراجي وسليماني يقتحمان التشكيلة

ادى فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ مرانه الرئيس عصر اليوم للمباراة التي تجمعه مع النسور في الجولة 14 من الدوري الممتاز مساء الثلاثاء ، وركز الجهاز بقيادة المدرب ابراهومة على العمل البدني في بداية المران ، كما اجرى تقسيمة انتهت بفوز المرابط على المرشح ، بهدفي رمضان عجب ومحمد موسى، وتحصلت الزاوية على القائمة التي سيدفع بها ابراهومة في مباراة النسور وتضم: الحضري، راجي عبد العاطي على الطرف الايمن، باسكال وعلي جعفر في متوسط الدفاع، غاندي على الطرف الايس{، علاء الدين يوسف وامير كمال في المحور، هيثم مصطفى في صناعة اللعب، اوليفيه على الجناح الايمن ، وسليماني على الجناح الايسر، وكلتشي في المقدمة الهجومية
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*رئيس الاتحاد يتكفل باثاثات منزل الصحفي الراحل (مجيدو) 



 تكفل الدكتور معتصم جعفر رئيس الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم بنفقات اثاث كامل لاسرة الصحفي الراحل عبد المجيد عبد الرازق التى حصلت على منزل في مربع 18 بضاحية جبرة جنوب كهدية من رئيس الجمهورية عمر البشير عرفانا من رئاسة الجمهورية للدور الكبير الذي قدمه (مجيدو) للرياضة السودانية.

 ويعد تكفل رئيس الاتحاد العام بنفاقات اثاث كامل لمنزل الصحفي الراحل على خلفية مبادرة قادها بعض الاعلامين لتجهيز المنزل الجديد لكن الدكتور معتصم اعلن تكفله بكامل النفقات .

 ونال الدكتور معتصم جعفر سر الختم على الكثير من الاشادات على الخطوة الخيرية , يذكر ان معتصم بات يسترد شعبيته وسط الاعلام الرياضي منذ اعلان جملة من القرارات التصحيحية .
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*ابو القوانين يقود مصالحة مريخية بين مجاهد وعبد الصمد


 بداء القانوني محمد الشيخ مدني الملقب بـ(ابو القوانين) تحركاته لعقد مصالحة بين رئيس القطاع الرياضي ينادي المريخ عبد الصمد محمد عثمان ونائب مدير الكرة مجاهد احمد محمد لتقريب وجهات النظر فيما بينهما وعادة العلاقة بين الطرفين من جديد .

 ويمتلك (ابو القوانين) يعلاقات رياضية واسعة كما يحظى باحترام كبير من قبل الشارع الرياضي السوداني , وسبق وان قاد الكثير من المبادرات في الوسط الرياضي , ومن المنتظر ان تعود المياه لمجاريها بين الطرفين خلال الساعات القادمة بعدما حصل (ابو القوانين) على دفعة كبيرة من قبل اعضاء مجلس المريخ.

 وتعود اسباب الخلاف وفقا لما كشفها شاهد عيان لموقع “الكوتش” حيث اوضح بان بعثة المريخ بعد عودتها من الفاشر عقب مباراة كاس السودان توجه لاعبي المريخ لسياراتهم الشخصية التي كانت تنتظرهم في المطار لكن ذلك اغضب رئيس القطاع الرياضي وثار في وجه نائب مدير الكرة وطالبه بتوفير حافلة لتقل اللاعبين .
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الموردة تغادر إلى عطبرة وعنتر يحذّر زملاءه


ينتظر أن تغادر الموردة إلى عطبرة اليوم استعداداً لمواجهة الأمل يوم الثلاثاء المقبل في الجولة الخامسة عشرة من بطولة الدوري الممتاز واستعد القراقير للقاء ويرغبون في العودة بالنقاط الثلاث وتعويض النقطتين اللتين أهدرهما الفريق بالتعادل أمام هلال كادوقلي وحذّر نور الدين عنتر قائد الموردة زملاءه من لقاء الفهود واعتبر أن المباراة صعبة ووصف الأمل بأنه فريق شرس على أرضه وأكد عنتر أن الموردة يجب أن تلعب للفوز وليس لأي نتيجة أخرى ونبّه إلى أن القراقير في وضعية جيداً لافتاً إلى أن المستوى يتطور وقال: لكننا في حاجة إلى الانتصار في الجولة المقبلة ونأمل أن يتحقق.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*أسامة التعايشة يتطلع إلى العودة بالنقاط الثلاث من عطبرة


قال أسامة التعايشة مهاجم الموردة إنه يتطلع إلى عودة القراقير بالنقاط الثلاث من عطبرة وأفاد مهاجم النيل السابق المنتقل إلى صفوف القراقير أن التعادل في المباراة السابقة أمام هلال كادوقلي وضع على عاتق اللاعبين مسؤولية كبيرة وقال إن الفريق ينبغي عليه أن يحقق نتيجة إيجابية والفوز بالذات وقال: أعتقد أننا نحتاج إلى الانتصار أكثر من أي وقت مضى وأضاف: لكن في الوقت ذاته يفترض أن نعرف قيمة المنافس.. فنحن نلعب أمام فرقة كبيرة وقوية والمباراة التي نخوضها ستكون أكثر صعوبة والأمل سيحصل على دعم معنوي كبير من جماهيره وعلينا أن نتسلح بالإصرار والروح القتالية إذا كنا نرغب في تحقيق الانتصار والعودة بالنقاط الثلاث من خارج القواعد.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*للنقاش حول التجهيز للجمعية العمومية ..مجلس المريخ يجتمع بالوزير غدا

يعقد مجلس المريخ "لجنة التسيير" برئاسة جمال الوالى إجتماعا هاما مع الطيب حسن بدوى وزير الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم يوم غد الإثنين وذلك للنقاش حول الجمعية العمومية المقبلة للنادى وإجراءات العضوية وتقديم تنوير للوزير عن الأعمال التى قام بها المجلس والتكليفات التى أنجزها فى فترة عمله السابقة يذكر أن الموعد الذى حددته لجنة التسيير للجمعية العمومية هو الأول من نوفمبر.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*اتحاد مدني يعود للتدريبات ويستعد للديربي 

عاد اتحاد مدني للتدريبات من جديد استعداداً لمواجهة سيد الأتيام في الجولة الثانية من القسم الثاني للممتاز وكان الرومان خسروا أمام المريخ بهدف في الجولة الأولى غير أنهم قدموا أداءً جيداً ويسعى الفريق إلى التعويض أمام نده التقليدي وطلب ياسر حداثة من اللاعبين تناسي الخسارة أمام الأحمر وأشاد بأدائهم في المباراة السابقة ودعاهم إلى التألق أمام سيد الأتيام والفوز عليه وينتظر أن يخوض اتحاد مدني مباراته أمام الأهلي بنفس التشكيلة التي ظهرت في لقاء المريخ.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مساع لحل ازمه بث الدورى الممتاز


علمت سودانا فوق بان هنالك مساعي تبذل بواسطة شخصية نافذة من اجل حل ازمة البث وهنالك اجتماع سينعقد اليوم يضم وكيل وزارة المالية وممثل لقناة النيلين والتلفزيون القومي بالاضافه الي ممثل الاتحاد العام وتشير التوقعات الي ان الازمة في طريقها للانفراج وربما تبث مباريات الجولة المقبلة وتتمسك اندية الممتاز بدعم من الاتحاد باستلام مستحقاتها المالية والمتاخرات حتي تسمح ببث المباريات
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مجلس المريخ يهنئ الفريق عبدالله بمنصبه في اتحاد الكرة


 تقدم مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ بالتهنئة للفريق عبدالله حسن عيسى نائب رئيس المريخ السابق، والاستاذ حسن عبد السلام امين مال المريخ الاسبق ورئيس اتحاد الخرطوم الحالي ومحمد سيد احمد عضو مجلس ادارة اتحاد الكرة ، بنيلهم ثقة اتحاد الكرة وتعيينهم في منصب مساعدي رئيس الاتحاد ، وتمنى مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ عبر موقعه الرمسي التوفيق للثلاثي
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*جمال الوالي في حوار خاص مع موقع الكوتش:


الجمعية العمومية قبل نهاية الدوري والتسجيلات

 لا علاقة لعملي في المريخ بإنتمائي الحزبي أو السياسي

 حاولوا تشويه صورتي بالديون وهي أقل من نصف مليون دولار

 موقفنا سليم من وارغو والملف يتولاه من كسب قضية الأهلي ضد الحضري

 استقالتي لم تكن مناورة ولم اتحالف مع ود الياس لتوريط عصام الحاج

 لن أقول ( كفاية ) لأنني قلتها كثيرا ولست مقتنعا بأستثمار الأسواق التجارية

 نعم اختلفت مع كروجر سابقا ولكنه المدرب المناسب للفريق حاليا

 حوار: ياسر قاسم – أحمد محمد أحمد

 قطع السيد جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ بقيام الجمعية العمومية للنادي في بداية شهر نوفمبر المقبل، مؤكدا ان تمديد فترة لجنة التسيير الحالية لن يتعدى الشهرين خلافا لما قيل عن التمديد 6 أشهر أخرى، وكشف الوالي في حوار مطول وخاص مع موقع ( الكوتش ) عن أسباب تراجعه عن موقفه والعودة لرئاسة النادي بعد استقالته الشهيرة في شهر ديمسبر الماضي، ودافع عن نفسه في ملف الديون وعن كثير من الملفات الأخرى التي أثير حولها الجدل وآخرها تعيين الألماني مايكل كروجر مديرا فنيا برغم الخلاف الذي حدث بينهما في فترة سابقة، كما تحدث عن موقفه من الترشح مرة جديدة بعد نهاية عمر اللجنة الحالية، نترككم مع تفاصيل الحوار.

 قيل ونشر ان الوزير مدد للجنة التسيير 6 أشهر أخرى ما مدى صحة ذلك ؟
 لجنة التسيير أصلا عندما تم تعيينها كانت فترتها 4 اشهر وجزء كبير من اعضاء اللجنة ربط موافقته ودخوله اللجنة بقصر فترتها والآن عمليا من الصعب قيام جمعية عمومية بنهاية فترة الـ 4 أشهر ولكن الغالب الأعم الا يتعدى تمديد الفترة أكثر من شهرين لتكون الجمعية العمومية في الأول من نوفمبر وهو موعد يتزامن مع نهاية الدوري الممتاز حيث لن يتبقى فيه غير مباراة واحدة أو مباراتين للفريق على أكثر تقدير ليتفادى الناس حرج الاعداد والدخول للتسجيلات بمجلس ادارة منتخب.
 ولكن هذا الموعد يفتح الباب أمام أقاويل بأنك قصدت ذلك حتى يقل حماس المتطلعين للترشح وهم مقبلون على الصرف على التسجيلات؟
 لم نفكر في ذلك اطلاقا زيادة على ان المريخ لأول مرة سيدخل التسجيلات بهدوء شديد لأن حاجة الفريق للاعبين جدد ليست كثيرة ولا توجد ملاحظات على تغييرات كثيرة للاعبين، اضافة إلى ان المريخ به الآن فريق رديف حصل على لقب دوري الرديف وفيه عناصر مؤهلة للتصعيد للفريق الأول وسد الاحتياجات ان وجدت.
 اذاً ما هي فلسفتكم من قيام الجمعية العمومية بداية شهر نوفمبر المقبل؟
 لا توجد فلسفة أو اهداف خفية، وسعينا لقيام الجمعية في هذا الموعد تم ربطه بتسديد المديونيات وتسويتها، لا أكثر ولا أقل وحسب تقديرنا ان لجنة التسيير سوف تنجز ملف المديونيات لا سيما وهي مديونيات أقل من عادية تم فيها تسديد مبالغ كبيرة خلال الفترة الماضية.
 الا توجد عقبات فنية لموعد الجمعية الذي تخططون له مثل الفترة المسموح بها للأعضاء الجدد للتصويت وغيرها من تفاصيل الناخبين ؟
 بالعكس فالأعضاء المسجلين الآن لهم كامل الحرية في الانتخاب والباب مفتوح لتجديد اشتراكاتهم الشهرية والآن يمكن لاي عضو الذهاب لتجديد اشتراكاته كي يستوفي شروط التصويت والجمعية أصلا ستقام بكشف الأعضاء المسجلين حاليا.
 مررت عابرا في متن اجاباتك على المديونيات وتحدثت عنها بعيدا عن لغة الأرقام في وقت ظللت فيه تبدي انزعاجا ملحوظا من ذكر ارقام المديونيات، فلماذا لا ترد بنفس الطريقة وهي لغة الأرقام ؟
 نعم المديونيات أثير حولها كلام كتير وهناك من تحدث بارقام غير صحيحة وصلت درجة المبالغة والحقيقة ان المديونيات أقل بكثير جدا من كل ما كتب ونقل سواء عبر بعض الاداريين أو في وسائل الاعلام، والمديونيات للعمل المستمر موجودة في كل مؤسسة والمريخ جزء من هذه المنظومة وبرغم ذلك ونحن في لجنة التسيير عازمون على انهاء كل المديونيات قبل نهاية فترة التكليف وما يجب علمه ان المديونيات غير مزعجة وهي ليسات بالضخامة التي يتحدث عنها البعض.
 ولكن المشكلة انك تتحاشى ذكر الارقام بدقة كي تنهي الجدل المثار حول الديون، علما بأن الأمين العام السابق للنادي طالب بالشفافية وتمليك الاعلام الحقيقة بالأرقام أسوة بما تفعله البنوك والشركات وهي تستعرض ميزانياتها عبر الصحف مع نهاية كل عام ؟
 لا نمنع أي شخص ليبدي وجهة نظره ولكن نحن نتعامل مع مؤسسسات تقوم بالمراجعة والتدقيق في الميزانية وعندما نقدم ملفات النادي المالية نقدمها لجهات الاختصاص في الدولة وليس شرطا أن نستعرضها في الصحف. 
 ونحن في اخر اجتماع للجنة التسيير قمنا بتوزيع المديونية مكتوبة للأعضاء وهذا تأكيد على ان الديون البسيطة لا تزعجنا مقابل عمل ضخم شهده النادي ولا مانع لدينا في الاطلاع عليها.
 طالما لا تمانع في ذلك، كم تبلغ الديون ؟
 عندما تولت لجنة التسيير المهمة كانت الديون فوق 3 مليار جنيه بالقديم، سددنا منها حوالي مليار جنيه وهذه هي المديونية التي بالغ في تضخيمها البعض بارقام مضاعفة وهناك مديونيات أفراد مثل محمد جعفر قريش وحسن عبد السلام وخالد شرف وهي ديون لن تسدد لهم لأن غيرهم كانت لديه ديون ولا زالت مسجلة ولكن بطبيعة الحال هو مريخاب ومن الواجب أن يساهموا في الدفع تلك المديونيات والمديونية الحقيقية الحالية حوالي 2 مليار و300 مليون جنيه بالقديم ونحن ملتزمون بتسديدها بالكامل أما مديونية الافراد مثل حسن عبد السلام الذي دفع حوالي 800 مليون لن تسدد له وهناك ايضا عادل محمد عثمان حوالي 200 مليون وديون لمحمد الريح ووجدنا مديونيات قديمة للسيد محمد الياس محجوب واداريين سابقين وقمنا بتسديد ديون شخصين فقط لظروف استثنائية هما المرحوم عز الدين الربيع وفقيري عدلان وبالنسبة لديون خالد شرف فقد كانت مبلغ كبير سددنا جزء منه وتمت تسوية الباقي ونسعى حاليا لتوسية كل ديون الافراد بأخذ التوقيع منهم على التنازل لصالح المريخ الذي عملوا فيه.
 ولكن توجد مخاوف مديونيات أخرى للاعب وارغو، قيل انها تصل لنصف مليون دولار ؟
 موقفنا سليم من اللاعب وارغو ولا نشعر بأية مخاوف وفندنا ذلك عبر محامي مختص في مثل هذه القضايا وهو محامي دولي وهو نفسه ( أي المحامي ) كسب للأهلي المصري قضية الحضري وأكد لنا عدم أحقية وارغو بمثل هذا المبلغ أو حتى أقل منه.
 وماذا عن ديون الشركة الماليزية التي شيدت الطابق الثاني في الاستاد ؟
 ديون الشركة الماليزية، التزمت بها وأكدت ذلك بعد استقالتي والتزامي بكل ديون تواجه المجلس من بعدي ومثال لذلك قضية الجمارك التي حجز فيها عصام الحاج، وفي النهاية يجب القول ان الديون لا توقف عمل النادي ونادي ريال مدريد مديون ولكن العمل يسير فيه كحال كل الاندية في العالم وكل الديون التي يثير حولها التضخيم تقل كثيرا عن نصف المليون دولار.
 هل تشعر بأن توجههك السياسي وانتمائك لحزب المؤتمر الوطني سبب في الهجوم عليك ؟
 لا اشعر بوجود أصوات تناصبني العداء بسبب انتمائي للمؤتمر الوطني وحتى ان وجدت هذه النوعية من الناس فهم نشاذ وواقع الكرة في السودان لا توجد فيه جهوية سياسية أو قبلية وهي لعبة شعبية يشارك فيها أصحاب الأراء المتباينة في المجتمع بعيدا عن أي انتماء حزبي أو توجه سياسي.
 كيف تفسر استقالتك السابقة وخروجك من المجلس ثم عودتك لرئاسة النادي، الا تشعر بأنك سعيت لانهيار المجلس لتأتي مع توليفة تريدها أنت من الأعضاء ؟
 بالتأكيد يوجد ناس يعتقدون ذلك وأنا أسأل لماذا هذه النظرة ؟ ولماذا لا يكون السبب اتاحة الفرصة لوجوه جديدة عندما تقدمت باستقالتي فالمجلس السابق نفسه قدمت له كل السند والمساعدة ولا يوجد مجلس في الدنيا وجد دعم مثل الذي قدمته له وأنا خارج عن المجلس وما دفعته للمجلس وأنا بعيد عنه أكثر مما دفعته وانا موجود فيه.
 اذاً ما هو السر الخفي لاستقالتك ثم عدلت عن ذلك ووافقت لتكون رئيس مع مجموعة جديدة ؟
 انا استقلت لأنه تأكد لي عدم استطاعة تقديم أكثر مما قدمته ورأيت ان أكثر من 10 سنوات كافية جدا ولأن أي شخص يأتي بقوة دفع جديدة يكون أفضل من الذي عمل 10 سنوات متصلة وكنت صادقا في ذلك وفي الوقوف مع أي مجلس قادم.
 في رأيك لماذا ذهب المجلس السابق وأنت تقول انك دعمته بشكل كبير ؟
 عندما استقلت كنت أعلم خطورة عدم اختيار رئيس من بعدي فوجود الرئيس يسهل عمل المجلس لأن يتحمل جزء كبير من المسئولية وما حدث انني ذهبت عن قناعة وكان يجب اختيار رئيس جديد بدلا من تكليف نائبي، ومثلما ذهبت عن قناعة رجعت أيضا عن قناعة فالناس كانوا يعتقدون ان المريخ مديون وحدث تشويه للواقع وتعالت الاصوات تتعالى لتقول انني تركت المريخ في أزمة وورطته بالديون فكان لزاما علي العودة لأن الصورة تم تشويهها تماما.
 ترددت أحاديث بأنك وافقت على استمرار المجلس بعد ذهابك وخططت لذلك كي تحرق عصام الحاج بتحالف بينك وبين ود الياس ؟
 لم اسمع بمثل هذا الكلام وكانت وجهة نظري الا يستمر المجلس مبتور ووجهة نظري كانت واضحة يتم اختيار لجنة تسيير برئيس مسئول مسئولية مباشرة واصلا لم يكن هناك سوء نية أو سوء قصد وعندما استقلت قلت انني وصلت الحد، ولكن غلبت وجهة نظر أخرى تنادي باستمرار المجلس وهذا الرأي وقف معه كثيرون على رأسهم الاستاذ محمد الشيخ مدني. 
 الآن اقتربت أيام عمر لجنة التسيير، هل انت مستمر أم ستكتفي بفترة التسيير وإنهاء ملف الديون ؟
 لن اقول سوف استمر أو أخرج لانني قلتها كتيرا ولكن يجب تهيئة واقع يكون فيه المريخ مستقر ماديا من غير مديونيات مزعجة وبعدها إن كان هناك تنافس المهم الا تكون هناك محاذير تمنع التقدم.
 هذه اجابة مبهمة فالوقت قريب للانتخابات ومن حق الناس تسأل عن موقفك ؟
 قلت كتيرا انني لن استمر ورجعت عن ما قلته لكن ما أؤكده ان كل شيء بواقعه وظرفه.
 هل تعني ذلك ان نتائج الفريق هي التي تحدد موقفك ؟
 نتائج الفريق ليس لها علاقة بموقفي القادم ولا بمواقفي السابقة وفي المرة الماضية كنت مصراً على الذهاب حتى لو فزنا بكاس افريقيا والمسألة ليست نتائج كرة بقدر ما هي تغيير الواقع.
 تحدثت عن مشاكل واجهتك علما بأنك وجدت من المساندة والدعم المعنوي ما لم يجده رئيس قبلك، أين هي المشاكل ؟
 المشاكل بالنسبة لي مادية وأن يكون للمريخ فريق جيد ولا يحتاج تغيير في جلده.
 كثيرون يلوموك شخصيا على الابتعاد عن ملف الاستثمار حتى تجنب النادي حاجة اللجوء للأفراد ؟
 واقع الاستثمار بالنسبة لي وما يقال عنه لا يسير النادي ما لم يكن له فريق قوي يجذب الرعاة ويحرز بطولات، وبرغم عدم قناعتي بما هو مطروح من أفكار استثمارية، قمنا باعداد دراسة لتشيدد ( مول مصغر ) و( المول ) هو هوس الناس حاليا واعتقد انها أفكار لن تحل المشكلة، فمهما كان العائد من مشروع ( المول ) لن يوازي تسجيل لاعب واحد، والمهم في تقديري التقدم في البطولات والحصول على الحوافز في البطولات الافريقية.
 طالما انك غير مقتنع بفكرة ( المول ) وغيرها لماذا تسعى لتنفيذها ؟
 نعم قناعات الناس هي السبب في تنفيذ مشروع ( المول ) وليس قناعتي شخصيا واعتقد ان تفعيل طاقات الجمهور الكبيرة هو الاستثمار الحقيقي حتى لو بتتبع اخبار النادي عبر الرسائل الهاتفية ولكن الأسواق التجارية تشكل اضافة عبء وتوظيف زائد وعمالة وغيرها من الهموم المزعجة.
 هل تسلل الإحباط إلى نفسك من مواقف كثيرة تعرض لها الفريق وهو في العتبات الأخيرة لمنصات التتويج وآخرها دورة الظفرة الرمضانية ؟
 الإحباط الذي يأتي من نتائج الفريق أحيانا يكون غير موضوعي، ودورة الظفرة كان الكلام كتير حول الجهاز الفني ونحن منذ استلامنا الفريق كانت توجد نتائج رغم عدم القناعة بالاداء ولم يكن معروفا ان المريخ كان يفوز لأنه قوي أم المنافسين أقوياء ولم يكن أمامنا مشاركة خارجية غير دورة الظفرة وبعض الناس سخروا من الفرق المشاركة ونحن لازم نقر ونعترف ان الخليج عموما لديه إمكانيات تفوقنا مئآت المرات ونحن لم نذهب للحصول على الكاس وإذا حصلنا على الكاس نكون أحرزنا بطولة مباراتين ونحن في النهاية كان هدفنا الاستفادة من الدورة في نواحي كثيرة.
 كيف استفاد منها الفريق وانتم تقومو ن بتغيير الجهاز الفني بعد مشاركة ودية ؟
 تغيير الجهاز الفني يعتبر فائدة، لأنني أهييء في فريق يخوض البطولة الافريقية بداية العام المقبل لأن البطولة عندما تبدأ يكون بجهاز فني مستقر.
 والسؤال الذي يفرض نفسه، لماذا أخترك الكوكي ليكون هو المدرب ؟
 اخترنا الكوكي برغبة من كل اعضاء المجلس الموجودين وكانوا معجبين بنتائجه مع أهلي شندي وبالنسبة لي شخصيا كنت معجبا بريكاردو ولم نعطه فرصة كافية واستعجلنا في انهاء مشواره مثلما استعجلنا في الحكم على اللاعب البرازيلي ليما الذي أحضره وثبت انه من أفضل اللاعبين وحقق نجاحا كبيرا وفي تصوري ان الوضع سيكون أفضل ان حافظنا على ريكاردو وعلى اللاعب ليما.
 لماذا تم اختيار كروجر ليكون بديلا للكوكي ومعروف انك اختلفت معه من قبل ؟
 لا أنكر اختلافي في فترة من الفترات مع كروجر، ولكن الواقع يفرض اختيار شخص قريب من اللاعبين ويفهم ظروفنا وكل الناس الموجودين تحدثوا عن كروجر انه عرف الفريق ويفهم ظروف السودان.
 هل صحيح ان اختلافك مع كروجر كان نتيجة تدخلاتك الفنية ؟
 كروجر شخص لطيف جدا ولا توجد تدخلات فنية وطوال ارتباطي بالعمل في النادي لم اقل لمدرب اشرك زيد أو عبيد ولكن الاختلاف يحدث في أشياء من صميم المسئولية الادارية وليس لتدخلات فنية.
*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*تشكر أخي محمد النادر على هذا الجهد المقدر .
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة علي ابراهيم الجنيد
					

تشكر أخي محمد النادر على هذا الجهد المقدر .



تسلم يــ غالي ومشكوور على مرورك الرائع
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*صبري الحاج: الشغيل شكّل اضافة كبيرة لوسط الهلال



امتدح الكابتن صبري الحاج مهاجم الهلال الأسبق المستويات المميزة التي يقدمها نصر الدين الشغيل مع الأزرق في الفترة الأخيرة وقال صبري إن الشغيل قدم مستويات مميزة مع الأزرق وشكّل اضافة كبيرة لوسط الهلال وقال صبري إن لاعبي الوسط في النادي الأزرق يقدمون مستويات جيدة حالياً وأفاد أن الجهاز الفني صنع الفارق وكان وراء تألق عناصر الوسط ورأى صبري أن الهلال لم يتأثر بذهاب هيثم وعلاء الدين وقال: طالما أن الوسط أفضل الخطوط فهذا يعني أن الفريق لم يتأثر بانتقال الثنائي وتابع: نصر الدين الشغيل القادم من المريخ أصبح من الأعمدة الأساسية واقتحم التشكيلة ويقوم بعمل مُهم جداً حالياً كما يُحسب نجاح الوسط إلى الجهاز الفني الذي أعاد صياغة هذا الخط وأعاد اليه التوازن واستفاد من عناصر الفريق ولا شك أن الهلال يتوافر على عناصر مميزة في هذا الخط سيكون لها دور فعال أكثر في المباريات المقبلة وشدد صبري على أن الهلال لا يعرف التأثر بذهاب أي لاعب مهما كان حجمه ووزنه وقال: هكذا الهلال دائماً يصنع النجوم وذهب منه الكبار واستمر وسيبقى لأن اللاعبين يذهبون فيما يبقى النادي.. يذكر أن الهلال كان تعاقد مع الشغيل في فترة التسجيلات الرئيسية في ديسمبر الماضي عقب استغناء المريخ عن خدماته
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الزعيم
× كروجر يصل الخرطوم الأحد برفقة الألماني كاستن
× المرابط يهزم المرشح بهدفين والمنافسة تشتد بين اللاعبين وإبراهومة يهدد المتقاعسين
× الزعيم تسبق الجميع والدمازين تؤكد جاهزيتها لإستضافة القمة وإجتماع تنسيقي مع الإتحاد اليوم
× كروجر يصل أول سبتمبر ومدرب الحراس واللياقة يرافقه إلى الخرطوم
× راجي وسليماني يقتحمان التشكيلة وبلة والباشا على مقاعد البدلاء
× إبراهومة: المريخ جاهز ولا أقبل التهاون والتراخي ونريد النقاط الثلاث كاملة
× علاء يوسف: لست إرهابيا والحكام يترصدوني
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*عالم النجوم
× الهلال ينذر النيلاب بستة أهداف
× المفوضية تطلب التأجيل والمحكمة الإدارية تستجيب والخرطوم يعتذر للهلال
× همشري يصعد شكواه إلى الدستورية
× مساوي يتماثل للشفاء ويعود وعلي النور يتأهب بقوة وإصرار هلالي على نيل نقاط لقاء التماسيح
× البعثة تغادرغدا والثلاثي خارج الحسابات
× النار تشتعل في المريخ ومحاولات لإبعاد عبد الصمد من القطاع الرياضي
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الأسياد
× ود المأمون: على أجسادنا أمرخة الرياضة
× سيدي بيه والغزال إبداع وفن وروعة وجمال
× الهلال يؤدي مرانه الرئيسي عصر اليوم ويغادر للحصاحيصا نهار الغد
× المحكمة الإدارية تؤجل جلستها للأحد وإجتماع طارئ للوزير مع المفوضية اليوم
× تألق جماعي في تدريب الهلال ومنتخب سيدي بيه يحرج الغزال
× الهلال يكثف من تدريباته والإطار الفني يرسم خطة العبور
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*المشاهد
× الغزال : تعافيت تماما من الإصابة وجاهز للنزال
× الأزرق يعلن الجاهزية لعبور النيل بتقسيمة نموذجية والإدارية تؤجل النظر في طعن مجلس الهلال للأحد
× سكرتير المريخ يدلي بتصريحات مثيرة عن وجود خلافات في دائرة الكرة
× الخرطوم يصدر بيانا ويغلق ملف التصريحات مع الهلال
× النسور يستأنف ويطعن في قانونية لجنة الحالات الطارئة
× الفرقة الحمراء تختتم تحضيراتها للجوارح وفييرا يقتحم التشكيلة
*

----------


## الدلميت

*مشكور محمد الناير
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*قوون
× مسلسل التأجيلات في طعن مجلس الهلال ضد المفوضية يتواصل
× همشري يطعن في قرار الإستئنافات وقوون تكشف أدق تفاصيل تأجيل القضية
× الهلال يتدرب برغبة أكيدة ويغادر غدا لحسم معركة نيل الحصاحيصا
× مثلث رعب خطير في الهلال يهدد تماسيح النيل
× المريخ يختتم مناوراته اليوم ويبعد خمسة نجوم من قائمة لقاء النسور
× الهلال يستعد باللياقة والروح لإصطياد التماسيح
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الصدى
× أحداث شندي تقود ناديا إلى تغيير إسمه والجكومي يتحدى الصحافة الصفراء
× مدرب حراس المريخ يتغزل في الحضري والأحمر يختتم تحضيراته اليوم للنسور
× محمد سيد أحمد : لا فرق بين ملعب الهلال والحصاحيصا
× طارق الطاهر : لا توجد خلافات في دائرة الكرة وهناك من يسعى إلى ضرب إستقرار الفريق
× أهل ود الحداد يشهدون لحكم لقاء النمور والنسور بالتدين والأخلاق العالية
× خالد بخيت : الفرقة الزرقاء في وضع معنوي ممتاز والجهاز الفني نفذ البرنامج الإعدادي والجميع في إنتظار لقاء الأربعاء
*

----------


## الدلميت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد النادر
					

صبري الحاج: الشغيل شكّل اضافة كبيرة لوسط الهلال



امتدح الكابتن صبري الحاج مهاجم الهلال الأسبق المستويات المميزة التي يقدمها نصر الدين الشغيل مع الأزرق في الفترة الأخيرة وقال صبري إن الشغيل قدم مستويات مميزة مع الأزرق وشكّل اضافة كبيرة لوسط الهلال وقال صبري إن لاعبي الوسط في النادي الأزرق يقدمون مستويات جيدة حالياً وأفاد أن الجهاز الفني صنع الفارق وكان وراء تألق عناصر الوسط ورأى صبري أن الهلال لم يتأثر بذهاب هيثم وعلاء الدين وقال: طالما أن الوسط أفضل الخطوط فهذا يعني أن الفريق لم يتأثر بانتقال الثنائي وتابع: نصر الدين الشغيل القادم من المريخ أصبح من الأعمدة الأساسية واقتحم التشكيلة ويقوم بعمل مُهم جداً حالياً كما يُحسب نجاح الوسط إلى الجهاز الفني الذي أعاد صياغة هذا الخط وأعاد اليه التوازن واستفاد من عناصر الفريق ولا شك أن الهلال يتوافر على عناصر مميزة في هذا الخط سيكون لها دور فعال أكثر في المباريات المقبلة وشدد صبري على أن الهلال لا يعرف التأثر بذهاب أي لاعب مهما كان حجمه ووزنه وقال: هكذا الهلال دائماً يصنع النجوم وذهب منه الكبار واستمر وسيبقى لأن اللاعبين يذهبون فيما يبقى النادي.. يذكر أن الهلال كان تعاقد مع الشغيل في فترة التسجيلات الرئيسية في ديسمبر الماضي عقب استغناء المريخ عن خدماته



ماتشكر الراكوبة في الخريف
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

مشكور محمد الناير



تسلم الحبيب الدلميت
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*همشري يصعد شكواه الى الدستورية اليوم ضد قرار المفوضية

يتوقع ان يقوم عضو مجلس الهلال الاحتياطي على همشري بتصعيد شكواه الى المحكمة الدستورية نهار اليوم ضد قرار المفوضية القاضي بعدم تصعيدهم الى المجلس بحجة اقامته خارج السودان وكان همشري قد تقدم بطعن للاستئنافات ضد المفوضية الا ان القرار ايد القرار الاول مما جعله يتقدم بطعن اليوم الى الدستورية
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*انقلاب في القطاع الرياضي بالمريخ..عودة محمد موسي والاطاحة بعبد الصمد

ذكرت المشاهد في عددها الصادر اليوم ان هناك تحركات ماكوكية يقودها كبار المجلس المريخي باعادة الكابتن محمد موسي الى موقعه كمديرا للكرة بالمريخ مع التامين على بقاء العقيد طارق كنائب لرئيس القطاع الرياضي بدلا لعبد الصمد على ان يقوم المجلس بالابقاء على مجاهد في موقعه كنائب لمدير الكرة
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*ابراهومة : من اجل المنتخب علي الجبلاية نزع فتيل الخلاف بين الحضري وجهازه الفني في الغرف بعيدا عن الاعلام والرأي العام

جماهير المريخ تستنكر استبعاد السد العالي عن قائمة المنتخب 
 قابلت الاوساط الرياضية والمريخية علي وجه الخصوص خبر تجاوز اختيار الحارس الدولي عصام الحضري بسخط وتزمر كبيرين بعد ان استبعد الجهاز الفني للمنتخب المصري الحارس الكبير عن تشكيلة الفراعنة والتي تستعد لمواجهة المنتخب الغيني في الفترة المقبلة .. حيث بدأ الاستغراب والتجعب علي تلك الجماهير في الكيفية التي تم بها تجاوز الحارس الكبير عصام الحضري وهو الذي قاد فريقها علي مستوى بطولتي الدوري والكأس حيث وصل مع المريخ للمباراة النهائية لبطولة كأس السودان ويتصدر معه الدوري بفارق خمس نقاط عن اقرب منافسيه نادي الهلال وكان الحضري قد وجد اشادات واسعة وكبيرة من قبل الفنيين والمدربين الذين اكدوا القيمة الفنية الكبيرة للفرعون المصري بين الثلاث خشبات مؤكدين انه لولا وجود وبراعة الحضري لخسر المريخ صدارة الدوري في المباريات الاخيرة .. وفي اخر مباراة للمريخ في الدوري امام الاتحاد مدني صرح مدرب فريق الاتحاد ياسر حداثة قائلا : مثل الحضري فريق بحاله امام فريقنا ولولا وجوده لما فاز المريخ بنقاط المواجهة . وكما يعلم الجميع بأن الحضري قد قدم مستويات فنية كبيرة وهو يزيد من فترة تدريباته اليومية لعدد من الساعات الاضافية وظل يطور في مستواه يوما بعد يوم وادي عدد من المباريات بمستوى مميز ومتطور من مباراة لأخرى .. واستطاع ان ينتزع جائزة افضل حارس في بطولة الظفرة الرمضانية التي اقيمت بدولة الامارات في شهر رمضان الماضي ومن جانبه عبر الكابتن (ابراهومة) مدرب المريخ عن دهشته واستغرابه بسبب تجاوز الامريكي بوب برادلي للحارس عصام الحضري وقال كيف لمدرب ان يتخطي لاعب في قيمة وامكانيات الحضري . مضيفا ان مصلحة مصر ومنتخب مصر هي اهم من اي خلافات وان وجد خلاف بين مدرب الحراس في المنتخب المصري والحضري يجب ان يحل هذا الخلاف من وراء الاسوار المغلقة دون ان يطفو علي السطح وطالب ابراهومة اتحاد الكرة المصري بأن يتدخل ويوجد حلا نهائيا لهذه المشكلة من اجل مصلحة المنتخب في المقام الاول وكان الحضري قد قابل خبر استبعاده عن قائمة المنتخب بكل برود وقال انه الان يفكر في فريقه المريخ وكيفية ان يحقق الانتصارات في مبارياته المقبلة والابتعاد عن مطارده الهلال في سباق الدوري الممتاز وذلك من اجل تحقيق لقب الدوري هذا الموسم .
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*مشكور الماكوك محمد النادر على المجهودات الكبيرة . . . لا عدمناك
*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*تسلم يا الحبيب الغالي
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*تسلم الرائع محمد النادر مجهود مقدر
*

----------


## جكنون

*مشكوووووووووووور ود النادر 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الرائع المبدع محمد النادر
اجتهاد ومتابعة رائعة تستحق كل الثناء والتقدير ياحبيب

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻔﻘﺪ ﺍﻛﺮﻡ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻨﺴﻮﺭ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺽ

ﺗﺎﻛﺪ ﻏﻴﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻛﺮﻡ ﺍﻟﻬﺎﺩﻱ ﺳﻠﻴﻢ ﻋﻦ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺍﻟﻨﺴﻮﺭ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﺍﻻﻟﺘﻬﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺗﻌﺮﺽ ﻟﻪ ﻣﺆﺧﺮﺍ ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻗﺪ ﻣﻨﺢ ﺭﺍﺣﺔ ﻭﻟﻢ ﻳﺸﺎﺭﻙ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺮﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺴﻲ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺍﺟﺮﺍﻩ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻣﺲ ﻭﺭﺑﻤﺎ ﺍﺳﺘﻌﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﺑﺤﺎﺭﺱ ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻨﺴﻮﺭ ﺑﺠﺎﻧﺐ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ 
ﺍﺑﺮﺍﻫﻴﻢ ﺧﻼﻝ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻨﺴﻮﺭ .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى


أحداث شندي تقود ناديا الى تغيير اسمه .. والجكومي يتحدى الصحافة الصفراء
مدرب حراس المريخ يتغزل في الحضري .. والأحمر يختتم تحضيراته للنسور
المريخ يختتم تحضيراته للنسور
ابراهومة يجري تعديلات على قائمة لقاء النسور
محمد موسى .. حسن كمال .. مفضل علوان يخضعون الى برنامج تاهيلي
اكرم يتابع مران الاحمر من الخارج
محمد سيد احمد : لا فرق بين ملعب الهلال والحصاحيصا
الاندية تؤيد الاتحاد بخصوص البث
مدرب حراس المريخ : انجازات الحضري تتحدث عنه
مساوي يشارك في تدريب الهلال
والازرق يخوض حصة الرئيسة اليوم
كاريكا يكرم شبشة
بركية يشكو الاهلي
المريخ يختتم اعداده للنسور اليوم
طارق الطاهر : لاتوجد خلافات في قطاع الكرة وهناك من يسعي الى ضرب استقرار الاحمر .. اعضاء مجلس الادارة ملتزمون بعدم الادلاء بتصريحات الا الموقع الرسمي ومايرد في وسائل اعلام اخرى لا يعنينا .. نناشد الجميع الكف عن الخوض في اخبار الخلافات والمساعدة على الاستقرار وتهيئة الاجواء للاعبين .. على اجهزة الاعلام العودة الى الناطق الرسمي قبل تناول اي شان .. الاحمر مستقر والمجلس ملتزم بالموجهات
علاء الدين يقتحم التشكيلة .. بلة على الدكة وسليماني يظهر وعودة متوقعة لضفر 
امير كمال ينسحب من التشكيلة .. علي جعفر يتمسك بمقعده 
عبد الصمد محمد عثمان يعود ويباشر مهامه
مدرب حراس المريخ يمتدح مواطنه .. السيد : الارقام والانجازات تدعمان عودة الحضري الى صفوف المنتخب


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم


ﻛﺮﻭﺟﺮ ﻳﺼﻞ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺍﻷﺣﺪ ﺑﺮﻓﻘﺔ ﺍﻷﻟﻤﺎﻧﻲ ﻛﺎﺳﺘﻦ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺍﺑﻂ ﻳﻬﺰﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺷﺢ ﺑﻬﺪﻓﻴﻦ .. ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻓﺴﺔ ﺗﺸﺘﺪ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻭﺇﺑﺮﺍﻫﻮﻣﺔ ﻳﻬﺪﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻘﺎﻋﺴﻴﻦ
ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ ﺗﺴﺒﻖ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ .. ﺍﻟﺪﻣﺎﺯﻳﻦ ﺗﺆﻛﺪ ﺟﺎﻫﺰﻳﺘﻬﺎ ﻹﺳﺘﻀﺎﻓﺔ ﺍﻟﻘﻤﺔ ﻭﺇﺟﺘﻤﺎﻉ ﺗﻨﺴﻴﻘﻲ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻹﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ
الالماني كاستن يرافق الثعلب الى الخرطوم .. الزعيم تكشف النقاب عن الجهاز المعاون لكروجر
انهى ارتباطه بسان جورج رسميا .. ﻛﺮﻭﺟﺮ ﻳؤكد وﺼوله الخرطوم في الاﻭﻝ من ﺳﺒﺘﻤﺒﺮ 
ويلي خارج الترشيحات بسبب ارتباطه بناد الماني
ﺭﺍﺟﻲ ﻭﺳﻠﻴﻤﺎﻧﻲ يحلان مكان ﺑﻠﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺒﺎﺷﺎ في التشكيلة
ﺇﺑﺮﺍﻫﻮﻣﺔ: ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺟﺎﻫﺰ للنسور ﻭﻻ نقبل بغيرﺍﻟﻨﻘﺎﻁ ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺙ 
المرابط يهزم المرشح في تدريب المريخ الرئيس
الامين العام لمجلس المريخ ينفي وجود خلافات في القطاع الرياضي
حمد السيد مضوي : مايحدث في قطاع المشجعين تنافس وليس خلافات
منتدى المحبين ورابطة قطر يقدمان طقم شباك للقلعة الحمراء
الزعيم تسبق الجميع الى الدمازين .. حكومة ولاية النيل الازرق تتكفل بنفقات نهائي الكاس وتؤكد جاهزية المدينة للحدث الكبير
والي النيل الازرق يجتمع بالاتحاد
الالماني يرتب اوضاع اسرته ويستعد للعودة .. كروجر يصل اول سبتمبر ومدرب الحراس واللياقة يرافقه الى الخرطوم .. الثعلب ينهي ارتباطه بسان جورج ويخضع للكشف الطبي وينسق مع مسئولي المريخ
عاد من الاردن امس .. عبد الصمد يشيد بانتصارات الفرقة الحمراء ويشكر اللاعبين
المريخ يؤدي مرانه الرئيس لمباراة النسور عصر امس .. راجي وسليماني يقتحمان التشكيلة وبلة والباشا على مقاعد البدلاء .. المرابط يهزم المرشح بثنائية وتالق لافت لرمضان عجب يقربه من العودة للتوليفة الرئيسية 
ابراهومة : المريخ جاهز لمباراة النسور .. لااقبل التهاون والتراخي ونريد النقاط الثلاث كاملة .. كل لاعب ندفع به يجب ان يكون على قدر المهمة ومن لاينضبط في الملعب سيعرض نفسه للابعاد من التشكيلة والعقوبات 
مجدي السافي المعد البدني : لياقة لاعبي المريخ انخفضت لكننا قادرون على الظهور بشكل جيد خلال مباراة النسور
فييرا يدلي بالمثير للزعيم .. علاء الدين يوسف : لست ارهابيا .. الحكام يترصدوني وبعضهم يصر على انذاري حتى في المخالفات العادية .. اسلوب ادائي قوي وخانتي تتطلب العنف والبطاقات الملونة ليست محرمة في كرة القدم .. البرنس لديه الكثير ليقدمه والحضري محترف حقيقي والرديف فريق المستقبل


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
بهدوء
علم الدين هاشم
ثلاثة مساعدين مريخاب !

اعتمد مجلس ادارة الاتحاد العام فى اول اجتماع له بعد انتخابه تعيين ثلاثة مساعدين للرئيس ,, هم حسن عبد السلام وسعادة الفريق عبد الله حسن عيسي ومحمد سيد احمد الجاكومى !
المساعدين الثلاثة كما هو معروف عنهم يجمع بينهم الانتماء للمريخ فالاخ حسن عبد السلام قبل ان يتبوأ مقعد رئيس اتحاد الخرطوم شغل منصب امين خزينة نادى المريخ وكذلك سعادة الفريق عبد الله حسن عيسي الذى تولى اكثر من مرة منصب الرجل الثانى فى النادى فى حين لايخفى محمد سيد احمد انتمائه للمريخ وكشف فى اكثر من مناسبة عن طموحه فى ان يتولى منصبا فى مجلس ادارة النادى !
توزيع المناصب فى الاتحاد العام ولجانه المختلفة دائما مايخضع للعبة التوازنات وفى احيان اخرى للترضيات والمجاملات التى دائما مايكون لها ارتباط بالعملية الانتخابية وافرازاتها المعروفة ,, ولكن فى حالة المساعدين الثلاثة الذين تم اعتماد تعيينهم فهى حالة يمكن وصفها بانها استثنائية ولاعلاقة لها بالعرف السائد داخل الاتحاد العام منذ سنوات طويلة !
من حق حسن عبد السلام ان يشغل منصب مساعد الرئيس بوصفه رئيسا لاكبر اتحاد كروى فى السودان كما لاننسى الدور الكبير الذى لعبه اتحاد الخرطوم فى ترجيح كفة مجموعة الدكتور معتصم جعفر فى الانتخابات الاخيرة , كذلك من حق سعادة الفريق عبد الله حسن عيسي ان ينال منصب المساعد بوصفه واحد من الكوادر الادارية التى ساهمت بقدر كبير فى الدفاع عن حقوق اندية الدورى الممتاز بعدما شغل منصب رئيس الكتلة فى الدورة السابقة ,, اما اختيار الجاكومى لهذا المنصب فهو ( مجاملة كاملة الدسم ) ومحاولة لترضيته بعدما كان يتطلع لمنصب نائب السكرتير الذى ظل يشغله منذ سنوات الاخ طارق عطا !
معظم اعضاء مجلس ادارة الاتحاد العام لديهم انتماءات معروفة منهم من يجاهر بها واخرون لايحبذون ان يخلطوا بين الانتماء والعمل العام , ولكن فى كل الاحوال يفترض ان تكون الكفاءة هى المعيار السليم فى اختيار اعضاء لجان الاتحاد العام او لشغل بقية المناصب الادارية الاخرى !
من الخطأ ان يتوقف بعض الزملاء عند انتماء الاعضاء دون النظر الى الكفاءة وربطها باهمية المنصب الذى يشغله كل فرد من اعضاء مجلس ادارة الاتحاد العام ,, فهناك من يقصد ان يجاهر بانتمائه من خلال تصريحاته الصحفية ومداخلاته الاعلامية و يظل خصما على عمل الاتحاد العام دون ان يشكل اى اضافة للمنصب الذى يشغله !!
وجود ثلاثة مساعدين للرئيس هى مناصب شرفية لاتقدم ولاتؤخر بل ربما تكون ( اعلامية ) فى ظل تواجد الضباط الاربعة الاخرين واحتكارهم سلطة القرار فى غياب الرئيس وهم الطريفى الصديق نائب الرئيس ومجدى شمس الدين سكرتير الاتحاد ونائبه طارق عطا اضافة الى امين الخزينة اسامه عطا المنان ,, كل واحد منهم ( مركب مكنة رئيس ) ولايمكن ان يفسحوا المجال لظهور ايا من مساعدى الرئيس سواء كانوا مريخاب او هلالاب ,, فالامر لايعدو من كونه ترضيات ومجاملات افرزتها الانتخابات الاخيرة !
انقسام من اجل المريخ !
سبقنى الزميلين العزيزين معاويه الجاك وبدر الدين الفاتح فى الحديث عن انقسام مشجعى المريخ الى ثلاثة مجموعات فى مباراة الفريق الاخيرة ضد الاتحاد فى مدنى , ومدى تأثير هذا الانقسام على وحدة الجماهير ووقفتها خلف المريخ فى الفترة القادمة ,, وطالب معاوية وبدر الدين بضرورة ازالة كل الاسباب التى ادت لهذا الانقسام !
اتفق مع رؤية الزميلين العزيزين حول معالجة الاسباب التى تؤدى الى الانقسام بين الجماهير ولكن من جانب اخر اعتقد ان حرص الجماهير على التواجد خلف الفريق ومرافقته فى كل مبارياته فى الولايات حتى فى ظل الانقسام الذى نتحدث عنه لايشكل خطرا على العمل التشجيعى بل ربما يعزز من روح التنافس بين هذه المجموعات ويدفعها نحو استحداث وسائل ارقى وافضل للتشجيع ويزيد من مساهماتها المادية فى توفير ادوات التشجيع
لاخوف من مثل هذا الانقسام طالما ان الجماهير لها حضور وتواجد منتظم على المدرجات فى كل المباريات ,, فهى منقسمة على نفسها الا انها لازالت فى وحدة وتماسك وتؤدى واجبها المعنوى خلف اللاعبين .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
زووم
ابوعاقلة اماسا
مساعدو معتصم جعفر..!

إعترض نادي الهلال على مبدأ تعيين كل مساعدي رئيس إتحاد كرة القدم السوداني من الكوادر المعروفة بميولها المريخية، ورغم أنني أعترض دائماً على تصنيف المناصب بهذا الشكل أو بحسب الأندية، مع إهمال معيار الكفاءات، إلا أنني أجد نفسي منتقداً القرار من زاوية أنه امتداد لموجة الموازنات والإرضاءات التي تجتاح الكرة السودانية على هدى التعصب والعنف اللفظي الذي يسيطر على مجريات الأمور في الوسط الرياضي ويتحكم في بعض الموجهات المصيرية، فالأخ حسن عبد السلام مثلاً.. والذي سبق له أن كتب متهكماً عبر زاوية كان يكتبها في إحدى الصحف سراً أن مراسل مجلة سوبر الإماراتية من السودان لا يسهم في تحريرها إلا بمقدار خبر صغير في إحدى أبوابها.. وكنت أنا المقصود بذلك الغمز.. هو نفسه اليوم وبعد مرور ما يقارب العشر سنوات يكتفي بمنصب مساعد رئيس الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم برغم أنه رئيس إتحاد الخرطوم، وعندما نقول رئيس إتحاد الخرطوم فذلك يعني الكثير.. وفي أقل تقدير يعني التأريخ الذي منح الخرطوم مكانة حصل من خلالها على أحد عشر صوتاً في الإنتخابات، والمنصب الجديد ليس أكثر من محطة صغيرة من محطات القطار التي تتناثر على طول الخط الحديدي ولايشترط الوقوف عندها، وبغض النظر أيضاً عن الكوابح التي تمنع الرجل من تقلد مناصب أخرى أكبر، فإن مساعد الرئيس هذه قد تكون إضافة لرئيس إتحاد كبير مثل الخرطوم في حالة أنه كان دون قامة المنصب الأول..!
في الأيام القليلة الماضية تسربت أخبار عن محاولات لإبعاد الأستاذ طارق عطا صالح عن منصبه كنائب للأمين العام، وأشارت بعض الصحف إلى أن هذه (المؤامرة) يعكف عليها رئيس إتحاد الحصاحيصا المعروف بطموحاته العارمة في تقلد مناصب مثل السكرتير وأمين عام نادي المريخ، وهو في هذه النواحي لا يقبل بفتات الموائد.. ومن أجل ذلك جاءت الترضيات لتأخذه على جناح التخدير إلى شيء جديد إسمه مساعد الرئيس، أما المساعد الثالث للرئيس الذي فاز بشق الأنفس وما تزال استمراريته مشكوك فيها فقد كان هو الفريق عبد الله حسن عيسى، نائب رئيس نادي المريخ السابق، والرئيس في حقبة من الحقب، رجل صامت لا ينكر أحد كفاءته، ولكن أن يكون مساعداً لإبن عمه الدكتور معتصم جعفر، فهذه لا معنى لها في ظل غياب الوصف الوظيفي أو الصلاحيات للمنصب في مؤسسات عانت وماتزال تعاني من ضعف المنهج الإداري وبطء ردود الأفعال في القضايا الكروية الكبيرة التي تتطلب القرارات السريعة والمعالجات الناجعة.. المهم أن الأمور سارت على أقدام الترضيات على هذا النحو، وكذلك جاءت القرارات الأخيرة في إتجاه أقرب لأن تكون ردود أفعال سريعة للإنتخابات التي جرت قبل ما لا يزيد عن الشهر، فمثلاً صدرت القرارات التأديبية في حق نادي النسور الذي كان من الأندية المؤيدة لشداد.. سريعاً دون أن يمنح الناس مساحة لتأمل القضية والإستماع لأطراف أخرى.. ويبدو أنهم لا يخافون من مآلات الظلم... ما إذا تعرض أحد المعاقبين له جراء هذه القرارات المتسرعة، خاصة وأن هنالك حالة أخرى قد تكون أوضح، حيث كان مدرب مريخ الفاشر قد تجرأ وصفع مساعد حكم مباراة فريقه أمام المريخ في كأس السودان، ولكنهم برروا ذلك بأنه محول للجنة التدريب المركزية.. وتلك اللجنة قد تجتمع بعد شهر أو شهرين.. أو بعد سنة لو شئتم.. ما يعني أن القرار ميت ولا طائل من إنتظاره.. مع أن الحادثة كانت صفع واضح وبائن لأكثر من عشرة آلاف شاهدوا المباراة من داخل إستاد المريخ.. ومع ان هذه اللجنة لا تتبع لإتحاد (هاييتي) وإنما هي من لجانه المساعدة وممكن إستعجال قراراتها..!
هؤلاء يديرون شؤون إتحاد كرة القدم السوداني بفقه (صلات القربى) والشلليات والموازنات والترضيات بصورة واضحة لا تقبل التشكيك والمواربة.. أما المنتوج الفعلي من كل تلك التجمعات فهي دائماً مزيد من الصراعات وكثير جداً من الهزائم في انتظارنا مستقبلاً..!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
صيحة
موسى مصطفى
اوقفوا الافراح ..استعدوا لمعركة صائد العمالقة!!

· نعم سعدنا لانتصار المريخ وعودته بالنقاط من معقل جلاد الكبار رومان الجزيرة ومواصلة التحليق في الصدارة!!

· نعم سعدنا لسلامة شباك المريخ لان من يحرسها الحضري عملاق افريقيا الذي اكد بما لا يدع مجالا للشك ان المريخ فعلا يحتاجه بشدة وعلى الاخ اكرم ومحمد ابراهيم الاستفادة منه خاصة ان الثنائي صغير في السن وهما مستقبل المريخ!!

· لا نريد المبالغة في الافراح وعلى نجوم المريخ ايضا ان يوقفوا مهرجان الاحتفال بالانفراد بصدارة الممتاز بعد تعطيل الخرطوم الوطني!!

· الفوز على فريق في قيمة الرومان له طعم خاص ونكهة ولون !!

· فالرومان فريق معروف انه (مدوخ الكبار) وجلاد الزعماء وحتى وهو خارج ملعبه ينهزم بشرف وربما خسر بفارق هدف وهو ليس مثل الاندية التي تنتظر صافرة الحكم كي تفتح شباكها للخصوم وتسلم للكبار !!

· الاتحاد فريق كبير والفوز عليه يجب ان يكون له وقعه ولكن!!

متفرقات

· المحكمة الادارية اجلت الحسم في طعن الهلال الى الاحد المقبل!!

· وحتى ان رفضت المحكمة الادارية الطعن فان الهلال سيقوم بتقديم استئناف يعني الشغلة طوييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييلة!!

· على الاهلة بدلا من السعي وراء هز مجلس البرير العمل الترتيب للجمعية العمومية لان الطعن ربما يستمر حتى الا ما بعد الجمعية العومية !!

· الهلال يحتاج الى جهود كل اهله وما يحدث الان في الخفاء من تحركات خطر على الهلال!!

· على مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ افاقة لاعبيه من الفرح الهيستيري الذي يعيشونه عقب الفوز على الرومان!!

· هناك الاسود صائد العمالقة الذي ينتظر المريخ في كادوقلي!!

· الاسود التي عطلت المريخ في الخرطوم وظفرت بنقطة غالية من ملعب المريخ يجب ان يستعد لها المريخ جيدا وان يكون (عين جهازه مفتحة ) قدر الريال ابو طارة) فالاسود تعيش هذه الايام اجمل فتراتها رغم مغادرة ملهمها صلاح ادة الى قلعة الهلال!!

· الاسود خطر ينتظرنا وعلينا الاستعداد بقوة من اجل اجتياز مطبه وعلى الاخ ابراهومة ان يلتفت لها جيدا فهي ليس باقل قدرة من الرومان!!

· يجب تهيئة اللاعبين وليس شحنهم بمفردات مضرة!!

· النسور الجريحة تعرضت الى عقوبات رادعة وهناك من يقول انها مخففة !!

· النسور لن تكون بالصيد السهل في مواجهة غد الثلاثاء وعلى المجلس الالتلفات ايضا لهذه المباراة!!

· الاخ جمال الوالي مطالب بابعاد عناصر البلبلة والفتنة لاننا لا نريد ان نضيع حصاد السنوات!!

· الوقت الراهن يستوجب الحكمة اما المنفلتين مكانهم المدرجات!!

· الاخ حمد مضوي كل فجر يوم جديد يظهر في صفحات الصحف كانه جمال الوالي او الصاقعة او صلاح ادريس !!

· من هو حمد مضوي حتى تفتح له الصحف صفحاتها بصور تصل درجتها مساحات تفوق الاعلان التجاري!!

· مصيبة الصحافة ان تروج لمفاهيم بالية!!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
فيتو
سامر العمرابي
اللوردات يحكمون المريخ

لم يكن القرار الذى أصدره وزير الشباب والرياضة الولائى الطيب حسن بدوى بالموافقة على التمديد للجنة التسيير التى يرأسها جمال الوالى مفاجئا لأن كل الدلائل كانت تشير إلى ذلك فضلا عن إنفراد الزاوية بهذا الخبر قبل شهر تقريبا ونشرها لموافقة اللوردات على الإستمرار فى اللجنة حتى نهاية الموسم الحالى بعد ان نجح جمال الوالى فى إقناعهم.

والأن يفكر رئيس اللجنة بشكل جيد ومستقبلى فى تأمين الإستقرار اللازم لفريق الكرة والدخول للموسم الجديد بأمنيات كثيرة وطموحات مشروعة فى الوصول إلى نصف النهائى الأفريقى على الأقل وقبل ذلك ضم مجموعة من اللاعبين المحترفين الأفارقة المميزين بطريقة إختيار نوعية تراعى الحوجة الماسة للفرقة الحمراء وتراعى أهمية وجود اللاعب الذى يشكل الفارق الفنى.

هذا فضلا عن تكملة المشاريع الكبيرة التى تم الحديث عنها والتبشير بها عبر وسائل الإعلام المختلفة وأولها المشروع الضخم الذى أعلنه نائب الرئيس المهندس عبدالباسط حمزة بتسجيل شركة المريخ الإستثمارية لتبنى الأنشطة التجارية والإستثمارية للنادى قبل أن تتحول لشركة مالكة للنادى عقب تعديل قانون الرياضة ليتماشى مع النظام الأساسى للأندية والإتحادات ومتطلبات الفيفا.

هذا المشروع الذى فجره عبدالباسط عبر حوار مثير مع موقع الزاوية أثار ردود أفعال كبيرة ومتنوعة فى عدة إتجاهات شمل بعضها نقاشا قانونيا مستفيضا حول إمكانية تسجيل الشركة فى ظل الأوضاع الحالية وهناك من جزم بإستحالة ذلك وأذكر أننى ألتقيت عبدالباسط حمزة فى أواخر شهر رمضان المعظم وسألته عن إجراءات الشركة فرد بكل ثقة أنهم قطعوا شوطا طويلا فيها وتبقت بعض التفاصيل التى ستكتمل عقب العيد ولازلنا فى الإنتظار.

الموعد الذى حدده المجلس لعقد الجمعية العمومية فى نوفمبر المقبل ظاهريا ليس موعدا مناسبا والفريق يخوض وقتها مباريات تنافسية هامة فى الدورى المحلى ولكن من الناحية العملية والموضوعية لن يؤثر على فريق الكرة ولا إستقرار النادى فى شئ يذكر.

حديث الوالى عن توقيت الإنتخابات وانه مناسب من أجل التجهيز المبكر للموسم الجديد ومواجهة كل المتطلبات يؤكد بأن الرجل سيأتى رئيسا للنادى مرة أخرى بلا جدال وهذا شئ يسعد الجماهير ويحفظ الإستقرار ويعنى أن المريخ سيفتح ملف الموسم الجديد مبكرا.

ويبدو أن جمال الوالى يخطط جيدا لهذه الإنتخابات على غير عادته فهو لايكترث كثيرا لمثل هذه الأمور فى الماضى ودائما مايرفض التحالفات ويكتفى بعبارة صارت محفوظة بأنه سيعمل مع أى فرد فى المريخ ولكن ماتعرض له الوالى فى السنوات الأخيرة من عقبات وصراعات وعدم إستقرار للمجالس وأخرها مجلسه مع عصام الحاج دفعت الرجل للتفكير بإيجابية وتحديد موقفه مبكرا وربما مجموعته التى سيعمل معها.

بإختصار أعتقد أن الوالى سيأتى مع مجموعة منتقاة من اللوردات أعضاء الجنة الحالية وأصحاب الرغبة الحقيقية فى المواصلة للعمل الإدارى فى النادى ولن يضغط الوالى على الشخصيات التى لم تنسجم مع العمل فى الشأن الرياضى لأنه يدرك جيدا أن العمل الإدارى الطوعى رغبة وملاءمة ولكنه بالتأكيد لن يفرط فى هذه الشخصيات وسيوكل لها مهام كبيرة من الخارج خاصة فى ملف الإستثمار والتسويق.

ولا أستبعد شخصيا أن يستعين الوالى بخدمات بعض الحرس القديم من الشخصيات القريبة منه والتى يكن لها ودا خاصا ويعرف قيمة عطائها وأولهم المهندس عبدالقادر همد.

لذلك يمكننا التنبوء من خلال هذا التحليل أن اللوردات مستمرون فى حكم المريخ مع جمال الوالى وليس هناك أمل فى دخول شخصيات خلافية أو حدوث صراعات قبل الإنتخابات سواء من المتطلعين للعمل مع جمال الوالى الذى حسم أمره بنسبة كبيرة أو من مجموعة (المشاترين) الذين يجلسون على الرصيف ويؤججون النيران.

ختام وسلام

اللوردات يحكمون المريخ


*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

مشكور الماكوك محمد النادر على المجهودات الكبيرة . . . لا عدمناك




تسلم يــ غالي على مروووورك يديك العافيه 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الوطن الغالي
					

تسلم يا الحبيب الغالي



يديك العافيه يـــ غالي
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم عطية بابكر
					

تسلم الرائع محمد النادر مجهود مقدر




مشكووور ابراهيم عطيه على مرورك الرائع 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جكنون
					

مشكوووووووووووور ود النادر 



تسلم تسلم يــ جكنون على طلتك
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد النادر
					

مدرب المريخ يصف عدم استدعاء الحضري للمنتخب بالظالم ويطالب "الجبلاية" بالتدخل

 طالب ابراهيم حسين مدرب المريخ اتحاد الكرة المصري "الجبلاية" بضرورة التدخل في أمر ابعاد الحضري من قائمة المنتخب المصري ، .



اها كمان ابراهومة الحشرو هنا شنو 
بطل حركات يا ابراهومة 
عايز تعمل لينا مشاكل مع الحلب مالك
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
من هنا وهناك
هيثم صديق
علي الدمازين

وللاخ الكوتش الكابتن علي الدمازين تحياتي فلقد ارتبط بالمدينة الجميلة وساح في الديار بعده من حي العرب بورتسودان والمريخ الكبير فابي اللقب ان ينفك منه وابت المدينة ان تبارحه...الدمازين اختارها الاتحاد العام لتكون مسرحا لنهائي كاس السودان ولعله تحفيز لرياضييها ان يرتفعوا بانديتهم ليكون استادها مستضيفا لمباريات الدوري...
• لن نقول ان الكاس الذي سياتي من هناك جوي
• وان جاء بالطيارة
• .....................................
• لو تم اختيار ثلاثة مساعدين هلالاب لرئيس الاتحاد لاعترضنا
• عبد الله حسن عيسي مريخي واضح ونعرف انه محائد لكنه يبقي من الذين يستعين بهم المريخ في اي وقت ويسد اي فرقة وهو لكل طارئ
• حسن عبد السلام لم يسلم كل هذا الوقت الا لان اتحاد الخرطوم لا علاقة للهلال به
• محمد سيد احمد لو اعلن انسلاخه من المريخ لما قبل به احد من الهلال لانهم يعرفون حمرته
• ومعتصم في حد نفسه محسوب علي المريخ
• تقسيم النسب مهم
• لاننا امة قبلية
• ...................................
• ستحل ازمة البث مؤقتا وستعود من جديد
• هكذا علمتنا الايام
• ودرستنا السنوات
• لنا ايام هدنة حرم
• ثم الدواس
• ............................
• ممكن جدا ان ينقل احدهم ما تكتبه ب(ضبانته)
• لان هذه الايام الضبان كثير
• انا غافر لفلان انه نقل ما كتبت بي ضبانته
• فقط ارجوه ان ينقل بي باعوضته كمان ليريحني من لسع البعوض
• هو شفاف جدا...وعاطفي
• .................................
• وفرحتنا بلا حدود واطفال الراحل الكبير عبد المجيد عبد الرازق يمتلكون بيتا
• وكم كان مفرحا لو كان هذا المنزل في حياة الراحل
• لنعطيه الاطمئنان علي اطفال لابد انه كان جزعا ان تركهم بلا بيت يملكونه
• كم من مبدعينا علي قيد الحياة الان يخاف ما خافه الراحل الكبير
• ما اسعدنا لو اعطوا لمبدع في حياته منزلا ينقل اليه صغاره مطمئنا عليهم
• .................................
• نتمني ان نري مجلس لوردات هلالي قريبا
• فان لم تجد الجهات المسئولية فلا مناص من اتباعه للمريخ
• واهو الوصيف في ذمة البطل
• ...........................
• لا احد يمكن ان يلوم الحضري هذه الايام
• فالحارس الاحمر في اشد حالات توهجه
• ولعلها ليست ايام زعل لاكرم
• اكرم لاكرم ان يكون هادئ وفي السليم وان يتعلم من ابن كفر البطيخ
• ..............................
• انتهت الاشادة الكذوبة بمعتز صباحي بانتهاء برنامج اغاني واغاني
• النقاد الظاهر مسبلين
• .........................
• سيدي بيه كج
• لا انسي الناس هيثم مصطفي ولا استقر النادي بحضوره
• اعرف ان سيدي بيه لا علاقة له بالامور الادارية والنقر قال لا علاقة له بالكورة
• لا اظن انه مرهق علي طول
• ..........................
• المريخ باذن الله امام النسور منصور
• والهلال في النيل مشرور ومبلول
• عايزين الفارق يكون برنس
• نمرة 8 يعني
................................
البرق الشلع في قلبي ضوي ضلام
ولع مكان سيد ريدي ادمدم ونام
السبب المبكمني ومانعني في سري كلام
ان زعل اسد وان حن تراهو حمام

*

----------

